# Как сделать полный backup системы?

## Silverow

Подскажите бывшему виндузятнику как сделать полный бекуп настроенной системы. Я так понимаю можно просто заархивировать все файлы. Или нет?

----------

## YD

www.gentoo-wiki.com - там были HOWTO.

Идея вообще в том, что некоторые папки, такие, как /dev, /proc, /tmp и т.п. бэкапить не то, что смысла нет, а не сможешь (: Для этого к tar добавляется список папок параметрами --exclude-path. Я сам вообще только конфиги backup'лю и tbz2(которые на отдельном разделе).

----------

## Silverow

Только конфиги мне не подойдет, уж ОЧЕНЬ долго я все компилил (OpenOffice например 2 суток).

----------

## YD

Ну вот tbz2 автоматом создаются при включённой опции 

```
FEATURES="buildpkg"
```

 Помогает при переносе/копии система. некоторые с quickpkg делают. Полёт фантазии вообщем.

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-312817.html вот тут большая тема по этому поводу

----------

## WI

 *Silverow wrote:*   

> Только конфиги мне не подойдет, уж ОЧЕНЬ долго я все компилил (OpenOffice например 2 суток).

 

600 целерон генту неделю собирает.

1) quickpkg - делает бинарник из установленного пакета. Очень удобно для распространения монстров типа оо, кде файерфоксов и тп.  Если иметь бинарники монстров, то  переустановка системы займет немного. 

2) Залить образ готовой системы на двд (чтото типа стаж 4). Файловая система ext2 (ну чтобы права, и все такое и без журнала). можно жать (а можно и не жать) таром. Не интересны каталоги sys, dev, proc.  Установка на похожую машинку  займет минут 20 (загрузка, разметка дисков, копирование).

3) Произвести ночью процесс установки в некий созданный каталог (chroot рулит), с заточкой под конкретную платформу  с любого линуксбокса  (какой нить " супер гига  мега головый пень" соберет все это за час), утром слить все на двд, принести домой и радоваться жизни.   

4) .......

Главное чтобы самому быстро и удобно было.

----------

## curbat

Partimage есть такая прога навроде ghost в Windows.Она входит и в Knoppix.

----------

## YD

curbat, давай без извратов. Сдесь всёже не форум виндозников (:

----------

## Plastikman14

У меня для этой цели припасён винт. Цепляю два винта и из под Win делаю перенос системы с одного на другой при помощи Norton Ghost. Затраченное время около 30 минут...

----------

## WI

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> У меня для этой цели припасён винт. Цепляю два винта и из под Win делаю перенос системы с одного на другой при помощи Norton Ghost. Затраченное время около 30 минут...

 

А разве под линухом этого делать уже нельзя? 

Билли будет очень доволен: "Даже злостные хакиры-Линуксоиды для копирования дисков предпочитают покупать операционную систему от мелкософт"  :Smile: 

Для справки:

http://gazette.linux.ru.net/lg89/ward.html

----------

## curbat

А чем partimage то плох есть в портаже  sys-block/partimage-0.6.4-r3.При чём тут Windows?Работает прям из иксов с ext2,ext3,reiserfs.

----------

## WI

 *curbat wrote:*   

> А чем partimage то плох есть в портаже  sys-block/partimage-0.6.4-r3.При чём тут Windows?Работает прям из иксов с ext2,ext3,reiserfs.

 

Да ничем, просто чтобы в линухах клонировать  диски  достаточно стандартных утилит. В случае с dd и cp тип фс роли не играет (потому как dd  b cp о фс источника и приемника не знают ничего). Если клоны делать много и часто, лучше написать скриптик  под страшный и опасный dd (он под рутом не один юниксбокс  убил). Назвать  "clonedisk" и радоваться жизни.  

ЗЫ

Упоминание о Билли относится  не к partimage  а к способу с Ghostom.

----------

## afrit

еще в портах есть dar (типа tar, но с заточкой под нарезку на СД/ДВД и дифференциальным бекапом) и морда к нему kdar

----------

